# can my tortoise eat cilantro?



## dougeesmama

my baby sulcata has been eating spring mix grass and romaine but my fiancÃ© bought a fresh herb mix that contains romaine, chard, mizuna, arugula, mÃ¢chÃ©, frisÃ©e, radish, parsley dill and cilantro... all baby versions and all organic.... can my sulcata eat this?


----------



## DanaLachney

*RE: can my tortoise eat cilatro? *

Yes my redfoot does



dougeesmama said:


> my baby sulcata has been eating spring mix grass and romaine but my fiancÃ© bought a fresh herb mix that contains romaine, chard, mizuna, arugula, mÃ¢chÃ©, frisÃ©e, radish, parsley dill and cilantro... all baby versions and all organic.... can my sulcata eat this?



I know they can eat cilantro, frisee, romaine, and arugula but idk about the others.


----------



## DixieParadise

*RE: can my tortoise eat cilatro? *

I have bought the Herb Garden mix for my RF's and they don't care for it as much as they do just the regular Spring Mix. They pick out what they want from the Herb Mix and leave the rest..which is a waste, when I know they will eat all of the regular spring mix. So, don't know if it is bad for them or not..but they might not eat it..so be prepared.


----------



## DanaLachney

*RE: can my tortoise eat cilatro? *

Well the last spring mix I got has frisee and argula in it which is neat and I've bought her cilantro separately


----------



## hlester22

*RE: can my tortoise eat cilatro? *

I feed both my torts cilantro. They eat it fine if it's mixed in with their other greens.


----------



## nicoleandrocky

*RE: can my tortoise eat cilatro? *

Some torts like it, others dont.


----------



## Tom

*RE: can my tortoise eat cilatro? *

Yes. Its fine. I feed it several times a month. My wife uses it for cooking frequently and leae me the bottom half or so. I chop it all up and mix it with weeds and stuff or just feed it whole to my adults.


----------



## Laura

*RE: can my tortoise eat cilatro? *

love arugala.. Hate cilantro! gag


----------



## redbeef

y'know, just as a heads up: sometimes the composition of those salad mixes change. I've gotten one before where it listed ingredients that it "may contain" and when I went to pick out the spinach, there wasn't any...but a month later I found spinach in it...didn't know if anyone else had noticed a similar thing.

...but anyway, I don't think there's a big issue w/any of the plants listed above, so it's probably not a big deal either way if one or another is missing or present in a given mix


----------

